# Bit sharpening



## coptertermes (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, just wondered if anyone has ever tried sharpening their bits. if so how successful was it. the pro guy i give mine to charges about 8 au$ per bit but they never seem as good as when they are new, so what are your thoughts. paul


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

I would say on some of them BUT most can be replace for less, the bits over the price of 60.oo each I would say yes but the others no .

Not to say anything about the profile ,it will change ,it's not a big deal on panel bits but many of the bits are matched and must be done as a pair..

======



coptertermes said:


> Hi, just wondered if anyone has ever tried sharpening their bits. if so how successful was it. the pro guy i give mine to charges about 8 au$ per bit but they never seem as good as when they are new, so what are your thoughts. paul


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, you might also consider using a different person to sharpen your bits.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

You can HONE the non-spiral bits with a diamond stone. I have a set of 3 (fine, med. and course) 
This is not sharpening, understand. But, it seems to prolong their life. 
If you choose to do this, just remember to apply the same # of strokes to each edge with each grit. I usually start with the medium grit and, usually 3 strokes does the trick.
BTW, I've heard from others that resharpend bits are as sharp, or sharper, than new. I'd be looking for a different guy to sharpen them.
Have no experience, myself. Like BobJ, I just replace them when honing no longer helps.


----------



## coptertermes (Jul 11, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> You can HONE the non-spiral bits with a diamond stone. I have a set of 3 (fine, med. and course)
> This is not sharpening, understand. But, it seems to prolong their life.
> If you choose to do this, just remember to apply the same # of strokes to each edge with each grit. I usually start with the medium grit and, usually 3 strokes does the trick.
> BTW, I've heard from others that resharpend bits are as sharp, or sharper, than new. I'd be looking for a different guy to sharpen them.
> Have no experience, myself. Like BobJ, I just replace them when honing no longer helps.


Thanks Gene I'll give the honiing a go and give my guy the big heave-Ho
Paul.:nhl_checking:


----------

